# Tokyo Auto Salon pix



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Just uploaded over 300 pix to my site
Here is the link KINETIKO


----------



## CarloSR (Nov 29, 2002)

Nice pics all over.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

Thanks for the great pics!!!!

Almost like being there.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2003)

*what the....!!!!!!*

Ok so granted this may be a stupid question, but what kind of car is that labeled TAS 014 and TAS 015. That car looks absolutly insane!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

That would be the new Garaya GT300 race car


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2003)

and powered by an SR20DET too...I think im in love  ....Thanks


----------



## infrared (Aug 1, 2002)

Thanks, for the CAR PORN. 
I am planning to make the trip next year.
I wanted to go this year but I got stuck with jury duty.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

one of the reasons why i wish i had a fast car


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2003)

The pix take a while to load, is it the server? I have cable connection.


----------



## skylineawd (Dec 3, 2002)

Love the pictures, I only wish one day to go to the Tokyo Auto Salon.


----------

